# People who sell, PCB Rules



## Phil (Jul 2, 2021)

HI,
I am a noob to this forum, so a little warning this may have been covered more in the past.

I have seen a couple of posts on here regarding people selling pedals and also someone stated PedalPCB are fine with this. Now I am getting a few builds under my belt, but I have a fair few pedals surplus, and want to make many more and its getting rather out of hand haha. I am not interested in making a fortune or quitting my day job or anything. But i want to know what the guidelines are from PedalPCB regarding having their PCBs inside these pedals With, and without Mods being sold. I was thinking of posting some better finished builds perhaps on ebay or reverb in the future. I have seen others doing this and in brackets, something like (PedalPCD design), but i am not wanting to step on PedalPCBs toes or get in trouble as this is a hobby for me.

Any clarification is very appreciated.

UPDATE; I have kindly been shows some information about these rules, With PedalPCB admins stating what is possible. This is absolutely brilliant news as well.


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2021)

All I ask is that you don't sell counterfeits and make sure the buyer knows it's a Phil pedal and not a PedalPCB pedal (for support, etc).

Whether or not you want to mention there's a PedalPCB board inside is completely up to you.   

You can goop over the logo if you'd like.


----------



## Stickman393 (Jul 2, 2021)

Can I sell one with a mismatched faceplate as long as I goop over the faceplate markings?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 2, 2021)

I asked a similar question a while ago. The general consensus was the more disclosure the better. Secondly, you should be pretty confident in your building AND troubleshooting skills. Meaning, if you ship a pedal that works and the then doesn’t work when it arrives you should be able to help the buyer fix it remotely or eat the cost of shipping to fix it yourself.
I have a few builds myself I’m looking to sell shortly. Just gotta take the time to post on eBay or reverb.


----------



## Barry (Jul 2, 2021)

I usually give the ones that don't suit me to friends, if they insist on paying something I give them my paypal address to pay whatever they want forward to the next guy I give one to


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 3, 2021)

Robert said:


> You can goop over the logo if you'd like.


Note that not all PCB shops have this policy.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 3, 2021)

Robert said:


> You can goop over the logo if you'd like.


You can sell it for 3x more if you goop it because you can claim it has some mythical components under the epoxy.


----------



## Phil (Jul 7, 2021)

Robert said:


> All I ask is that you don't sell counterfeits and make sure the buyer knows it's a Phil pedal and not a PedalPCB pedal (for support, etc).
> 
> Whether or not you want to mention there's a PedalPCB board inside is completely up to you.
> 
> You can goop over the logo if you'd like.


Hi, 
Thanks ever so much for this info. Yeah, I completely understand, I wouldn't want to cause any issues for PedalPCB. And I will take responsibility for the pedal if I sell any. And it will be sold as a pedal I have built.


----------



## Phil (Jul 7, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I asked a similar question a while ago. The general consensus was the more disclosure the better. Secondly, you should be pretty confident in your building AND troubleshooting skills. Meaning, if you ship a pedal that works and the then doesn’t work when it arrives you should be able to help the buyer fix it remotely or eat the cost of shipping to fix it yourself.
> I have a few builds myself I’m looking to sell shortly. Just gotta take the time to post on eBay or reverb.


100% totally agree. 
 Regarding trouble shooting, I will probably have back ups if I was to do this. So the idea that if there was a problem it would be sent back and I can replace the issue. 
 It would not in anyway be a mass thing what so ever. It would be surplus pedals I think I have done a really good job with. As this is really a hobby and an enjoyment for me, and a way to continue doing it. 

 Thanks for the honest and top tips with BTW.


----------



## Phil (Jul 7, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Note that not all PCB shops have this policy.


Absolutely. 
I just likes the PCaB designs and wanted to keep ordering a few difforent designs and have fun making these. I don't have the need to go anywhere else.


----------



## Dali (Jul 7, 2021)

I don't sell because I don't want the responsibility. But I have made few at "no cost", meaning people pay for the parts and shipping but even with this I was not willing to make it frequent.

I even do a small 30 seconds video of the actual pedal before sending it as "proof" it was working before shipping. 

When I talk about responsibility, I mainly think about a live situation with a pedal stopping to work. I don't wanna hear about that.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jul 7, 2021)

I’ve sold a handful on Reverb. Ones I didn’t end up liking. Made sure I disclosed it was handmade by me using a pedalpcb board. Haven’t had any issues with returns so far. But my Reverb shop policy is sold “as is” with no returns. The key is just good communication. I always disclose any blemishes or imperfections, and make sure the person knows what they are getting is made by a guy in a basement, not a machine in a factory. Hell, I just sold a Plumes clone with the Gain and Level knobs labelled backwards, but the guy didn’t care. And I profited 20 bucks off it. But that just funds more builds for me. It’s not a job, it’s more of a self sustaining hobby. Build 4 pedals, sell 2, keep the 2 favourites, order 4 more boards. Rinse n repeat.


----------



## soggybag (Jul 8, 2021)

I usually build three of everything. If something doesn’t work I have another for reference. I keep one and give away or sell the others. It’s not paying the bills but it makes the hobby close to $0.


----------



## Phil (Jul 8, 2021)

Popnfreshbass said:


> I’ve sold a handful on Reverb. Ones I didn’t end up liking. Made sure I disclosed it was handmade by me using a pedalpcb board. Haven’t had any issues with returns so far. But my Reverb shop policy is sold “as is” with no returns. The key is just good communication. I always disclose any blemishes or imperfections, and make sure the person knows what they are getting is made by a guy in a basement, not a machine in a factory. Hell, I just sold a Plumes clone with the Gain and Level knobs labelled backwards, but the guy didn’t care. And I profited 20 bucks off it. But that just funds more builds for me. It’s not a job, it’s more of a self sustaining hobby. Build 4 pedals, sell 2, keep the 2 favourites, order 4 more boards. Rinse n repeat.


This is literally the channel I want to go down. Like 100% exactly the reason as well. 
 I have no problem saying, it's made by me in my office, hand made "sounds like" (whatever) clone but in no way affiliated with (insert make and model). I am not after quitting my day job or anything. It's just so I can keep tinkering with my soldering iron and shift a few designs I won't be using. I think like most people on here enjoy building and playing guitar/bass and synths with them. 

 Bought as is, but obviously with standards of after care of anything anyone would sell. If it's damaged or whatever in transit, or doesn't work. Normal things apply, IE if something failed upon arrival, full refund and return of the item etc. I am not out to try and rinse anyone or anything. And I'd only sell work I thought was a decent standard as well. If there was a blemish like you said, labelling, something cosmetic would be fully transparently communicated in the item description.


----------

